# Got my denial letter today!



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From Social Security Disability! Pretty fast I'd say. Now I'll be calling a lawyer on Monday to start the appeals process. Hey, that was quick!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

good.im glad you were prepaired for it.now go get em mrs.m.!


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi MrsM--I guess just about everybody gets turned down the first time, huh? I just quit working six weeks ago and called an attorney a few days ago. I was told I need to wait until I've been home almost a year before handling phase one of the process by myself, and THEN to call him. Sounds like that's what you're doing. How long have you not been working?Good luck to you with the appeal! I'll be watching for your results.Best regards,Cyndie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The attorney told you that you have to wait a year before applying? Let me walk down there and pop him/her in the face! That is really bad advice. As soon as you become disabled it is time to start your claim! These claims take sooo long even to be denied, that it is not good to wait that long. If you can get your doctor to support you, start now!!!! And thanks, I'll keep everybody posted on my appeal!




























PS - I'm still working. 2 hours a week. If you make less than $700 a month (I think that's the limit) you can apply because they do not consider that "substantial". I hope you'll call another attorney


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

MrsM, I don't think you were too surprised by the outcome. It sounds like everyone gets turned down the first time. The good thing is you didn't have to wait 6 months to hear that you were turned down. Good luck with your appeal, and I hope you find a good lawyer who will fight for you. I'm proud of you that you have the gumption to fight for this.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aw shucks, t'weren't nuthin'







I guess this is when my stubborn streak pays off, eh?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

You go girl! Guess they don't know who they're up against MrsM!







Don't you love getting cheered on by your loco peanut gallery here?




























Okay, I'll speak for myself.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

MrsM:Thank you for enlightening me--on TWO points! Guess I haven't done my homework very well. Actually, I have done some research on SSDI--I just can't seem to REMEMBER what I've read! Fibro fog is a real problem for me. The attorney's name was given to me by NOSSCR (National Organization of Social Security Claimant Representatives) Hmmmm....Wouldn't you think....oh, well, I'll call someone else this coming week for sure. I'll also read up on the process again. Thank Heaven for this Board!!






















Cyndie


----------



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

I haven't even finished filling out my papers and I'm looking for an attorney. I mainly have IBS, but now symtoms of fibr are coming back. I found an attorney who specializes in Fibro, so I've written to him already. His address is gonzalesanthony###prodigy.net Best of luck to you.Patty


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Go get em MrsM!







we are all behind you...and if the lawyer doesnt work out...we could always plan a big fibro/cfs sleep in at the social security offices until they granted you your benefits


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

((((Mrs Mason)))))You have the right attitude.Keep your chin up.expect a long,hard road ahead,but WITH AN ATTORNEY and a "dont quit" spirit.you will make it.







I agree with Mrs M re the attorney-DONT LET ANYONE PUT YOU OFF AND TELL YOU TO WAIT A YEAR!!!That is pure folly.I had to wait between 2 1/2 yrs-3 to get my SSDI.(long story) thank God I had a good lawyer,from the start.!!!!!! Any attorney that tells you to wait a year is a jerk and just basically does not want to take your case,IMHO. Find someone else who WILL take your case and be an advocate for you.I know some people do it on their own,but those of us with multiple health problems and fibro-fog are better to just hire an attorney.Mine is worth his weight in gold.Mrs M-if you want my 'saga" re why it took so long,and how we approached it,PM me.All I can say is that it usually is the case you get turned down twice,and then approved at the ALJ(hearing) level.I went thru all the #### and got turned down at the hearing!!!!(turned down 3 times) I was so scared.But my attorney immiedately filed a NEW case for me,in addition to contesting the old one.(are you with me here?)For the new case,I got approved on first try, probbably cause I had gotten smarter re what to document. I am stilll fighting for the "back pay" from 4 years ago on a federal level!!!!!!!Good luck to all who struggle with this!!!!!!.At least there is now a musculo-skelatal category(I believe) they didnt have that several yrs ago when I first applied.The NOSSCR board that was mentioned has some GREAT info, I cannot remember the URL, Cyndie,could you post it for the others on the board???Thanks!!







Knowledge of the system is power.Also-when you go to the psychiattrist (and MDs)that Soc Sec hires,do NOT be fooled because they are "so nice".They are HIRED GUNS. Who do you think pays them??Soc Sec,and they hire these people to turn the vast majority of people down,in my opinion.They are evil!Call me jaded, but I fought the good fight and got my benefits. I cried an awful lot over those years, it threw me into clinical depression,they dont make it easy,you are "guilty:"(of being disabled!!!!)until you convince them otherwise. But-I am a survivor!!!!I have also also successfully battled work comp and LTD-and they just try to wear you down so you will give up but BE STUBBORN AND DONT GIVE UP!!!!!!!Celtic


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

National Organization of Social Security Claimantsï¿½ Representatives is at http://www.nosscr.org/


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

MrsMason, I'm sorry your claim was denied.







Did they give a reason? I really hope the appeals process doesn't take an awful lot of time and your energy.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, from what I've heard and read, the US government turns down 95% of all disability claims the first time filed. Their statement was "We have determined that your condition is not severe enough to be considered disabling." I still haven't gotten to calling a lawyer or SS about appealing, just haven't felt good enough to! Maybe tomorrow...That's my new mantra! LOL


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:Maybe tomorrow...That's my new mantra!


It's one of my favourite phrases







It has even superceded 'the diet starts on Monday'







Can you imagine how many lawyers must be able to make their living solely from disability appeal claims if 95% are rejected initially!!


----------



## tazesmom (Oct 29, 2001)

Some states require you have been off work for six months before appling,but a whole year thats a bit extreme, Cyndie check your state laws the ssoffice can send you info then go for it and expect along battle,I,m almost 2 years into it still waiting for decision on my hearing,mrsmason keep going otherwise they win


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i just got my notist of review







im a little worried because i havnt been seeing a doc on a regular basis.looks like we`ll ge working together


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

A friend with severe back pain and fibro was denied on her first claim, and denied on her appeal (filed by an attorney).The reason: They found she could work 2 hours a day. Like someone is going to hire you to work for 2 hours!


----------

